# Trump... Again (Two of Trumps companies found on all accounts of tax fraud)



## Nothereed (Dec 7, 2022)

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/12/06/tru...cted-in-new-york-criminal-tax-fraud-case.html
Title is self descriptive. 17 counts of tax fraud, two companies. One payroll, the other is the main business.
No It's not going to get him arrested, you can't arrest a company. But it does build a portfoilo to be used for a criminal case against Trump.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2022)

What about Hilary's Emails?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 7, 2022)

SG854 said:


> What about Hilary's Emails?


you can find them near the left ass cheek
Whos?
Idk


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 12, 2022)

Good thing he didn't reveal his hex returns when becoming president. Otherwise this news ('us president has to declare bankruptcy... Again') would make international news. Now it's just a confirmation of what everyone already knew. Or refuse to believe if you're still into the cult.


----------

